# Conservation permit prices falling



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got a phone call about what bid permits sold for this weekend , down quite a bit.
A Lot to do with the bad economy and the fact quality drop off.

Nebo any weapon elk $6,000., Two archery Nebo elk tag's, one went for $5,250.,and $3,500.

Bookcliff any weapon deer $3,200. and a archery Book's deer for $2,500.

And the steal of the weekend, A fish lake 1000 lakes archery elk tag for $4,000.

Can any one confirm the other deer tag's??
San Juan $20.000.
Two oak city tag's .. one for $7,250. ?? and one for $8,000. ??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What'd the wasatch any weapon go for?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> What'd the wasatch any weapon go for?


$8500.00 at the RMEF banquet, and the Boulder any-weapon went for $17,000.00.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goofy- I watched the San Juan Deer sell at the Utah County MDF for $20,000. Just a couple guys showing who had the largest tax liability. The Nebo ML elk tag brought $5,000. A Central Region Cougar tag brought $5,000. A Plateau Antelope tag brought $1,750.

The marginal units prices have dropped, but it seems the better units are holding their own.


----------



## Oak (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't believe anyone paid $1,750 for a Plateau antelope tag. I hunted the unit last year, and you can draw better units in WY with zero points.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Oak said:


> I can't believe anyone paid $1,750 for a Plateau antelope tag. I hunted the unit last year, and you can draw better units in WY with zero points.


Ding, ding, ding.....there are a few folks figuring it out. Maybe that is why the demand is dwindling along with the amount of hunters.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a dumb question.

Is there a website or other place where people can see what tags are being auctioned and when? Are these banuqets and auctions open to everyone? What tags are left to be sold?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

prettytiedup said:


> Just a dumb question.
> 
> Is there a website or other place where people can see what tags are being auctioned and when? Are these banuqets and auctions open to everyone? What tags are left to be sold?


You can go to the Utah links for RMEF/SFW/MDF/NWTF to see what tags they have coming up at banquets. There are usually 2-3 a weekend during this time of year, and yes they are open to the public as long as you buy a ticket to the shin dig.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Below is a list I found on anouther site I don't know how accurate it is but it is long. :shock: I think it comes down to supply and demand and by the length of the list I think there is more than enough supply.

Allen


This is the list. First line is the organization, then the species - unit - number of permits - weapon .
Utah Bowmen for Habitat
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Archery 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 Archery 

Ducks Unlimited
Bull Elk Plateau, Fish Lake-Thousand Lake 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk West Desert, Deep Creek 1 Any Weapon 
Turkey Cache 1 All Season Options (
Turkey Fillmore, Pahvant 
Turkey Ogden, 

Safari Club International 
Antlerless Elk Central Region 1 Any open hunts in Units 17-19 
Antlerless Elk Southern Region 1 Any open hunts in Units 20-29 
Bear Nine Mile, Anthro-Range Crk 1 
Bear Plateau, Boulder - Kaiparowits 1 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 1 Premium Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Plateau, Fish Lake-Thousand Lake 1
Desert Bighorn Sheep San Rafael, South 
Turkey Plateau, Boulder 

Foundation for North American Wild Sheep 
Bear Statewide 1 Orientation Required
Buck Pronghorn Cache, North Rich 
Buck Pronghorn Statewide 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 2 
Desert Bighorn Sheep Kaiparowits, East and West 1 
Desert Bighorn Sheep Kaiparowits, Escalante 1 
Desert Bighorn Sheep San Rafael, North 1 
Desert Bighorn Sheep Statewide 1 
Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep Book Cliffs, South (Rattlesnake) 1 
Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep Nine Mile, Range Creek 1 
Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep Statewide 1 
Turkey Beaver, Tushar Mountain 1 
Turkey Cache 2 
Turkey Central Mountains, Nebo 1 
Turkey Fillmore, Oak Creek 1 
Turkey LaSal 1 
Turkey Northeast Region (Pvt/Lands) 1 
Turkey Pine Valley 1 
Turkey San Juan 4 All Season 

Mule Deer Foundation (MDF) 
Antlerless Elk Central Region 5 
Antlerless Elk Northeast Region 7 
Antlerless Elk Northern Region 6 
Antlerless Elk Southeast Region 6 
Antlerless Elk Southern Region 4 
Bear Central Mountains, Manti-North 1 
Bear Central Mountains, Manti-South 1 
Bear S. Slope, Yellowstone 1 
Bear S.Slope, Ver/Dia/Bon 1 
Bear Wasatch Mountains, West 1 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Archery 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Muzzleloader 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Season Choice 
Buck Deer Fillmore, Oak Creek 1 Muzzleloader 
Buck Deer Henry Mountains 1 Premium 
Buck Deer La Sal, Dolores 1 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 2 Premium Any Weapon 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 1 Premium Archery 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 1 Premium Muzzleloader 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 2 Premium Season Choice 
Buck Deer Plateau, Thou/Lakes 2 Season Choice 
Buck Deer San Juan, Elk Ridge 1 Season Choice 
Buck Deer South Slope, Diamond Mtn. 1 Muzzleloader 
Buck Deer South Slope, Diamond Mtn. 2 Season Choice 
Buck Deer Statewide 1 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 Archery 
Buck Pronghorn Box Elder, Promontory 1 
Buck Pronghorn Mt. Dutton/Paunsaugunt 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn N. Slope, West Daggett 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Plateau 5 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn South Slope, Bonanza-Diamond Mtn. 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn West Desert, Riverbed 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Beaver 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South 1 Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Cache, North 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Cache, South 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 1 Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Nebo 1 Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Fillmore, Oak Creek South 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Fillmore, Oak Creek South 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Fillmore, Pahvant 1 Premium 
Bull Elk La Sal, La Sal Mountains 1 
Bull Elk Monroe 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Monroe 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Mt. Dutton 1 
Bull Elk North Slope, Three Corners 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk North Slope, Three Corners 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Oquirrh-Stansbury 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Oquirrh-Stansbury 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Panquitch Lake 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Panquitch Lake 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Plateau, Fish Lake-Thousand Lake 1 Archery 
Bull Elk South Slope, Diamond 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk South Slope, Diamond 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Southwest Desert 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 2 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk West Desert, Deep Creek 1 Premium 
Bull Moose Cache 1 
Bull Moose Ogden 1 
Cougar Central Region 2
Cougar Northeast Region 1
Cougar Northern Region 1
Cougar Southeast Region 1
Any open 2010 Limited Entry Hunts in Units 11-16 during the open season for
that hunt
Cougar Southern Region 3
Any open 2010 Limited Entry Hunts in Units 20-30 during the open season for
that hunt
Rocky Mountain Goat Ogden, Willard Peak (Female Only) 1 
Rocky Mountain Goat Statewide 1 
Turkey Cache 2 All Season Options 
Turkey Central Mountains, Nebo 3 
Turkey Central Mountains, W/Manti 2 
Turkey Central Region, West 3 
Turkey Colorado River 1 
Turkey East Canyon 2 
Turkey Fillmore, Pahvant 4 
Turkey Kaiparowits 1 
Turkey LaSal 1 All Season Options 
Turkey Northeastern Region, Public Lands 2 
Turkey Northeast Region (Pvt/Lands) 3 
Turkey Ogden, South 3 
Turkey Panguitch Lake 2 
Turkey Paunsaugunt 1 
Turkey Pine Valley 3 
Turkey Plateau, Boulder 2 
Turkey Wasatch Mountains 6 
Turkey Zion 6 

National Wild Turkey Federation (
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk La Sal, La Sal Mountains 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Monroe 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk North Slope, Three Corners 1 Any Weapon 
Turkey Beaver, Tushar Mountain 3 
Turkey Cache 2 
Turkey Central Mountains, Nebo 4 
Turkey Central Region, West 2 
Turkey Chalk Creek 1 
Turkey Fillmore, Oak Creek 1 
Turkey Fillmore, Pahvant 1 
Turkey Green River 2 
Turkey LaSal 1 
Turkey Morgan, South Rich 1 
Turkey Northeast Region (Pvt/Lands) 2 
Turkey Paunsaugunt 1 
Turkey Pine Valley 2 
Turkey Plateau, Boulder 1 
Turkey San Juan 3 
Turkey Statewide 1 
Turkey Wasatch Mountains 1 
Turkey Zion 2 

Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation 
Antlerless Elk Central Region 2 
Antlerless Elk Northeast Region 1 
Antlerless Elk Northern Region 2 
Antlerless Elk Southeast Region 1 
Antlerless Elk Southern Region 2 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Deer South Slope, Diamond Mtn. 1 Archery 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 Season Choice 
Buck Pronghorn Box Elder, Snowville 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Little Creek (roadless) 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Cache, South 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Nebo 1 Premium All Limited Entry Seasons
Bull Elk Fillmore, Pahvant 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Monroe 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Mt. Dutton 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Panquitch Lake 1 
Bull Elk Paunsaugunt 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Plateau, Fish Lake-Thousand Lake 1 Premium 
Bull Elk San Juan 2 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk San Juan 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 1 Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 1 Premium 
Turkey Chalk Creek 1 

Sportsmen for Habitat 
Antlerless Elk Southeast Region 1 
Antlerless Elk Southern Region 1 
Bear Book Cliffs 1 
Bear LaSal 2 
Bear Panguitch Lake - Zion 1 
Bear San Juan 1 
Bear Wasatch Mtns., Current Creek-Avintaquin 1 
Bison Henry Mountains, Hunter's Choice 1 
Bison Statewide 1 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Muzzleloader 
Buck Deer Book Cliffs 1 Season Choice 
Buck Deer Fillmore, Oak Creek 2 Season Choice 
Buck Deer Henry Mountains 1 Premium Season Choice 
Buck Deer Paunsaugunt 1 Premium Archery 
Buck Deer San Juan, Elk Ridge 1 Season Choice 
Buck Deer West Desert, Vernon 1 Muzzleloader 
Buck Pronghorn Book Cliffs, South 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Cache, North Rich 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Mt. Dutton/Paunsaugunt 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Nine Mile, Anthro 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Plateau 3 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn San Rafael, North 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn South Slope, Bonanza-Diamond Mtn. 1 Any Weapon 
Buck Pronghorn Southwest Desert, Beaver and Pine Valley 2 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Beaver 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Beaver 1 Premium All Limited Entry Seasons
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Bitter Creek-South 2 Premium 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Little Creek (roadless) 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Book Cliffs, Little Creek (roadless) 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Cache, Meadowville 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Cache, North 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 2 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Manti 2 Premium 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Nebo 2 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Central Mtns., Nebo 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Fillmore, Pahvant 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Fillmore, Pahvant 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Mt. Dutton 2 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Mt. Dutton 1 Muzzleloader 
Bull Elk Nine Mile, Anthro 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Panquitch Lake 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits 1 Premium 
Bull Elk Plateau, Fish Lake-Thousand Lake 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk San Juan 1 Archery 
Bull Elk South Slope, Diamond 1 Any Weapon Choice 
Bull Elk Southwest Desert 1 Any Weapon 
Bull Elk Statewide 1 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 1 Archery 
Bull Elk Wasatch Mountains 1 Premium 
Bull Moose Cache 1 
Bull Moose North Slope, Summit 1 
Bull Moose North Slope, West Daggett-Three Corners 1 
Bull Moose Statewide 1 
Bull Moose Wasatch Mountains 1 
Cougar Central Region 1
Cougar Northeast Region 1
Cougar Northern Region 2
Cougar Southeast Region 1
Cougar Southern Region 4
Cougar Statewide 1 
Rocky Mountain Goat Beaver (Female Goat Only) 1 
Rocky Mountain Goat No. Slope/So. Slope, High Uintas West 1 
Rocky Mountain Goat Wasatch Mountains, Lone Peak 1 
Turkey Beaver, Tushar Mountain 2 
Turkey Cache 1 
Turkey Fillmore, Oak Creek 2 
Turkey Green River 1 
Turkey LaSal 1 
Turkey Monroe Mountain 1 
Turkey Mount Dutton 1 
Turkey Panguitch Lake 1 
Turkey Paunsaugunt 1 
Turkey Pine Valley 2 
Turkey Plateau, Boulder 3 
Turkey Plateau, Fish Lake 1 
Turkey San Juan 1


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty- You find your info? Google SFWSFH and Utah RMEF and Utah MDF deer. That should get you most of the way there, then you can go spend some more of that hard earned money. Just don't tell the wife! Banquets are a decent time, if a guy is willing to drop $150 min to get into raffles and dinner and watch the show.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

Packout,

Tell your wife you need to go do some "research" or "Networking" and we'll head for the Boxelder MDF Banquet. :lol: Since I am already in the dog house another tag won't cause me any more grief.


----------

